# Dream Towers @ Dubai Marina



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anybody live in or know anything about this development? 

They're advertising on Better Homes 2 bed apartments to rent for 95,000 AED per year, which seems pretty good - location close to shops and restaurants (walking distance to Marina Walk), pool, close to Metro etc. 

I'm looking for a 2 bed near to Media City, where I'll be working from early next year, any tips from people also looking/currently in that area would be appreciated.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It depends on what you are looking for in an apartment. My advice is to go and have a look at it. I viewed an apartment in there when I was looking to move and hated the place! Horrible! Better Homes would not even show me any apartments in there cause the agent said it was just nasty and he was right! This is one tower where the balcony is bigger than the bedroom and there was a horrible pillar in the middle of the room. Not my cup of tea!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

better homes = b'**** homes - need i say more


----------



## Daperfict1 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just looked at 2 apts there at the Dreams tower. Both were 2 bdrm, and I wasn't impressed. The living/dining room area was hard to imagine having enough room to have a sofa AND a small table. The rooms weren't too bad in size but it was the bathrooms and kitchen that put me off. The kitchen was extremely small and the so were the bathrooms, barely being able to have more than one person in it at a time. (I have a 3 year old daughter and would be giving baths) No way here, unfortunately.


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> better homes = b'**** homes - need i say more


I've been looking at their website following a recommendation from another post on this forum, but if you say they're no good, who would you recommend?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I used a agent called exclusive, british owned, they factor the properties too sorting out the maintenance etc. Haven't had any problems with them and would recommend


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> I used a agent called exclusive, british owned, they factor the properties too sorting out the maintenance etc. Haven't had any problems with them and would recommend


Hi
I have tried to find a contact for these agents, clicked through on a link I found elsewhere on this site, but it led to a "page not found". Can you give me contact details for them please? ( PM me if you don't want to put their phone number on this site, or if it's not allowed).
Thanks
M


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

This girl is very good in the marina;

[email protected]


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> It depends on what you are looking for in an apartment. My advice is to go and have a look at it. I viewed an apartment in there when I was looking to move and hated the place! Horrible! Better Homes would not even show me any apartments in there cause the agent said it was just nasty and he was right! This is one tower where the balcony is bigger than the bedroom and there was a horrible pillar in the middle of the room. Not my cup of tea!


I think we may have got the same agent! lol, I was looking in JLT, and he was right, appartment was tiny! He found me the perfect place in Media City (an area I had not considered), and at a good price! I'm so exited to move!


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

UKJ said:


> I've been looking at their website following a recommendation from another post on this forum, but if you say they're no good, who would you recommend?


 There is best homes and better homes, two VERY different companies! A lot of people get them mixed up because the names are so close. I am currently working with better homes and I am very happy with them. It may also depend on the agent you get.


----------



## ummbutti (Dec 8, 2010)

Does anybody live in or know anything about this development?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Comic Sans makes everything better.


----------

